# 11 albums i would take to another planet



## Guest (Feb 20, 2019)

-Xenakis: Akrata, Tamayo
-The Cure: Disintegration
-Sokolov: The Moscow Concert (Chopin, Rach), 1990
-Pink Floyd: The Dark Side of the Moon
-Bach: Chaconnes et Passacailles Marie Leonhardt
-Miles Davis: Kind of Blue
-Mahler Sy 9:Karajan 1982
-Bartok: Music for strings, percussion, celesta, Reiner
-Beethoven: String Qts op 130-133, Prazak Qt
-Wagner: Tristan, C.Kleiber
-Takemitsu:Ran


----------



## Bulldog (Nov 21, 2013)

Let me know which ones are well-received.


----------



## SONNET CLV (May 31, 2014)

marc bollansee said:


> -Xenakis: Akrata, Tamayo
> -The Cure: Disintegration
> -Sokolov: The Moscow Concert (Chopin, Rach), 1990
> -Pink Floyd: The Dark Side of the Moon
> ...


Surely all of these albums are not _that_ bad that you want to take them off the face of the Earth!!! I mean, Miles Davis's _Kind of Blue_ and Reiner's Bartok? At least leave us _those_ two, please.


----------



## flamencosketches (Jan 4, 2019)

marc bollansee said:


> -Takemitsu:Ran


I'd never heard this or seen the film, which I hear of course is incredible and one of the greatest of all time (I never have the time to watch movies like that anymore, my girlfriend has somewhat different tastes). But yeah, listening now. It's killer. I will have to check out some more of Takemitsu's work (and Kurosawa's, if I ever have 4 hours to kill :lol


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

Why not to the dessert island?


----------



## DeepR (Apr 13, 2012)

Everything by Einaudi, a neutron star would be a nice destination. Well, not for me, but somebody's got to do it.


----------



## SONNET CLV (May 31, 2014)

Rogerx said:


> Why not to the dessert island?


Apparently it's gone. It's been eaten.


----------



## NLAdriaan (Feb 6, 2019)

Don't forget your stereo equipment.


----------



## Barbebleu (May 17, 2015)

Any eleven albums by Maroon 5.


----------



## Xisten267 (Sep 2, 2018)

marc bollansee said:


> -Xenakis: Akrata, Tamayo
> -The Cure: Disintegration
> -Sokolov: The Moscow Concert (Chopin, Rach), 1990
> -Pink Floyd: The Dark Side of the Moon
> ...


Man, I have Op. 132-135 with the Prazak Quartet and absolutely love their performance! You really made me want to listen to Op. 130-133 with them now!


----------



## Oldhoosierdude (May 29, 2016)

What a 11 would you take to a black hole?


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

NLAdriaan said:


> Don't forget your stereo equipment.


And a sufficiently long extension cord.


----------



## Red Terror (Dec 10, 2018)

Barbebleu said:


> Any eleven albums by Maroon 5.


The aliens would surely execute you.


----------



## Barbebleu (May 17, 2015)

Red Terror said:


> The aliens would surely execute you.


Oh, I wouldn't be going with them. I'd only send the albums.:lol:


----------



## Guest (Feb 22, 2019)

dear allerius, do not hesitate to acquire all the late beethoven quartets by prazak qt. they are among the best with takacs for recent performances. the purpose of my thread is to make people discover music they might have overlooked or not particularly favoured, because of the genre. it will lead them to further discoveries. flamencosketches discovered takemitsu's incredible score for ran. kurosawa asked takemitsu to provide a Mahler inspired score, which is one of the best film music i ever heard.


----------



## eugeneonagain (May 14, 2017)

Without an atmosphere like Earth, no sound. Choose your planet carefully. Or you'll have the wrong kind of Beethoven experience.


----------



## philoctetes (Jun 15, 2017)

Pink Floyd - DSOTM
David Bowie - Ziggy Stardust
Miles Davis - Bitches Brew
Charles Mingus - The Stars at Noon
Sun Ra - Interstellar Space
Chrome - Alien Soundtracks I & II
Messiaen - Des Canyons aux Etoiles
Schonberg - String Quartets (esp #2)
Janacek - The Excursions of Mr Broucek 
Norgard - Terrains Vagues
Parra - Caressant L'Horizon


----------



## flamencosketches (Jan 4, 2019)

Mahler inspired! never would have guessed, but I'm not very familiar with either Mahler or Takemitsu to know any better. Interesting.



eugeneonagain said:


> Without an atmosphere like Earth, no sound. Choose your planet carefully. Or you'll have the wrong kind of Beethoven experience.


:lol:


----------



## Jacck (Dec 24, 2017)

eugeneonagain said:


> Without an atmosphere like Earth, no sound. Choose your planet carefully. Or you'll have the wrong kind of Beethoven experience.


Mahler's 8th in a helium atmosphere would sound great


----------



## philoctetes (Jun 15, 2017)

"I breathe the air of another planet"


----------



## Forsooth (Apr 17, 2018)

Hold on. The US Space Force is ramping up. You might be able to snag free transportation while being paid as a consultant. "Relax. Leave the propulsion to us."


----------



## TwoFlutesOneTrumpet (Aug 31, 2011)

I'd rather stay here on Earth with all the rest of the albums in existence.


----------



## Botschaft (Aug 4, 2017)

eugeneonagain said:


> Without an atmosphere like Earth, no sound. Choose your planet carefully. Or you'll have the wrong kind of Beethoven experience.


Some Cage might be a good choice, who will sound either the same or better if there's no atmosphere.


----------



## Enthusiast (Mar 5, 2016)

My own true choices would be predictable and dull, I expect - my eleven favourites, ones that I know I will never tire of because I have already listened to them lots of times, are probably all widely recognised (if I could get it down to eleven) - but I do like the slightly left field idea of lists in this thread.

I am surprised that _some _of the records I already know are there (I mean, Pink Floyd themselves did better than Dark Side!) but a couple (I do know most of them) of the more contemporary classical music are works that I will definitely search out knowing that someone considers them to be among the eleven best records ever. Enthusiasm is a guide in a way that "I-don't-like-X" could ever be! As for the jazz recommendations - I feel this forum falls down a little on jazz, which tends to get lost in the non-classical area and should have an area to itself - so it is great to see some of those.

Oh OK. I'll throw down 11 in the spirit of the thread:

Robert Wyatt - Rock Bottom
Coltrane - A Love Supreme (hard to choose among several of his)
Mahavishnu Orchestra - Birds of Fire
Beethoven - How many piano sonatas can I have? Kempff or Annie Fischer
Mozart - last 6 symphonies (Bruno Walter perhaps)
Orchestra Baobab - Pirates Choice
Bartok - Piano Concertos (Bavouzet will do nicely)
Brahms - Symphony 3 (Abbado will do fine)
Ligeti - Etude (Aimard)
Bach - Brandenburgs (Harnoncourt's first recording)
Mahler - 2 (hard to choose a version - Barbirolli? Gielen?)

There, now I'm feeling depressed about all the ones I couldn't take with me. But its all just for fun.


----------



## CnC Bartok (Jun 5, 2017)

Famous story:

When the astronomer Carl Sagan was canvassing opinions back in 1977 on what should be included on the so-called golden record carried on the Voyager I probe the biologist Lewis Thomas responded that it should contain Bach’s complete works. 

He then added: “But that would be showing off.”


----------



## SONNET CLV (May 31, 2014)

philoctetes said:


> Pink Floyd - DSOTM
> David Bowie - Ziggy Stardust
> Miles Davis - Bitches Brew
> Charles Mingus - The Stars at Noon
> ...


Wait a minute! I think the Chrome albums are redundancies if sent to another planet. Isn't that where they came from in the first place?

[Among the discs in my collection is that original black Chrome Box, which, if I recall correctly, dropped onto my lawn one evening following a particularly spectacular meteor shower. It is rather unearthly music, and perhaps the aliens were sending it here to get rid of it.]


----------



## Iota (Jun 20, 2018)

Enthusiast said:


> Robert Wyatt - Rock Bottom


Excellent! A wonderful, affecting album.


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

marc bollansee said:


> -Xenakis: Akrata, Tamayo
> -The Cure: Disintegration
> -Sokolov: The Moscow Concert (Chopin, Rach), 1990
> -Pink Floyd: The Dark Side of the Moon
> ...


I think something like this would be essential for taking to another planet:


----------



## Dimace (Oct 19, 2018)

If there are women into the other planet, I will take everything from Thalberg and Liszt, with Nicolosi and Hegedüs. If the planet is women deserted, I will take some women with me. Music without women is like a salad without salt.


----------



## Enthusiast (Mar 5, 2016)

^^^ Too much salt will give you high blood pressure.


----------

